# probleme de kernel sur virtual box



## tristanWX (8 Août 2021)

bonjour, je voudrai crée une VM windows 10 AVEC VIRTUAL BOX  mais a chaque fois jai le message erreur aevc le kernel suplibOsInit what: 3 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908) - The support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT.
avez vous une solution 

je fais  une vm pour ma une amie qui a un mac M1 et qui a besoin de windows je fais actuellement la VM sur un mac non M1 mais intel

merci d'avance


----------



## maxou56 (8 Août 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> avez vous une solution


Bonjour,
C'est bien Windows 10 ARM Beta qui est installé?
Si c'est windows 10 32bit (x86) ou 64bit (x86_64) c'est normale ça ne peut pas fonctionner, il faudrait un "Émulateur" ce qui n'existe pas. Sur mac M1 (Apple Silicon) seul les OS ARM64 (pas ARM32 non plus) sont compatibles en virtualisation.


----------



## tristanWX (8 Août 2021)

ok merci pour l'info mis la je teste sur un intel et cest un iso 64


----------



## rodrigue7800be (8 Août 2021)

à tristan: https://www.nextinpact.com/article/45607/windows-10-on-arm-comment-telecharger-image-iso-vhdx


----------



## maxou56 (8 Août 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> ok merci pour l'info mis la je teste sur un intel et cest un iso 64


Donc ce n'est pas possible, tu ne pourras pas préparer une VM x86 ou x86_64 et la migrer sur ARM. ET pareil tu ne pourras pas préparer un VM ARM64 sur mac intel.

Après il faut prendre en compte que c'est une version beta (la version stable n'est pas disponible, réservé au fabricants de PC ARM) et que seulement les logiciel ARM64 seront natifs, les x86 seront émulé, et les X86_64 le sont aussi mais en beta, et les ARM32 ne sont pas compatibles (et il y a des logiciels ARM32 dans windows ARM64  )


----------



## tristanWX (8 Août 2021)

dac obliger de le faire directement sur ca machine

merci pour les info


----------



## maxou56 (8 Août 2021)

Windows 10 ARM sur M1 avec Parallels Desktop | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				



Je ne c'est pas si c'est toujours d'actualité:





						Installer le Microsoft Store sous Windows 10 ARM sur Mac M1 | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				




Sinon le mac m1, c'est un 8GB ou 16GB de RAM, car 8GB c'est juste pour macOS + Windows 10 en virtualisation.

Si c'est juste pour une ou 2 apps il y a "crossover" (payant) qui permet d'installer des logiciels windows sur macOS, ça ne fonctionne pas dans 100% des cas.








						CrossOver runs the Windows software you need on Mac, Linux and ChromeOS.
					

Don't buy a Windows license, don't reboot and don't use a Virtual Machine. Try a free trial of CrossOver to run your Windows software on Mac, Linux and ChromeOS.




					www.codeweavers.com
				











						CrossOver 21 améliore les performances des jeux Windows sur Mac
					

Pas besoin d'un logiciel de virtualisation ou de s'embêter à installer Boot Camp pour faire fonctionner des logiciels Windows sur Mac : CrossOver permet, de longue date, d'utiliser des applications Windows sans avoir l'OS de Microsoft sur son ordi. La version 21.0.0 est désormais disponible...




					www.macg.co


----------



## tristanWX (9 Août 2021)

jai essayé de crée aussi une VM linux perso pour moi son mon intel et jai le meme probleme 
le linux est un centos


----------

